# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تجربی یا ریاضی؟ مسئله این است

## Htp11

سلام 
بچه ها من یکی دو سال از درس دور بودم و الان تصمیم گرفتم واسه کنکور 1401 بخونم
میخوام رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی قبول بشم (میدونم کارم سخته).
حالا بنظرتون رشته تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟ دلیلتون چیه؟
رشته خودم تجربی بوده، میونه خودم با ریاضی خوبه
ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید

----------


## reza1401

چارت دانشگاهی رشته ات رو نگاه کن.ببین تعداد واحدهایی که مربوط به زیست و شیمی هستش بیشتره یا ریاضی و فیزیک.اگه زیست و شیمی بیشترداشتی از طریق تجربی اقدام کن.اگه نه کنکور ریاضی-فیزیک رو بده.چون مهمه که هشت-ده سالی که تو دانشگاه قراره صرف خوندن رشته کنی پایه ات تو دروس اصلیش قوی باشه.
راستی احتمالا اینو بدونی که تو رشته های دکترای پیوسته معدل قابل قبول هر ترم ۱۵ به بالا و نمره قبولی هر درست هم باید ۱۲ به بالا باسه.

----------


## Saudade

> سلام 
> بچه ها من یکی دو سال از درس دور بودم و الان تصمیم گرفتم واسه کنکور 1401 بخونم
> میخوام رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی قبول بشم (میدونم کارم سخته).
> حالا بنظرتون رشته تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟ دلیلتون چیه؟
> رشته خودم تجربی بوده، میونه خودم با ریاضی خوبه
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید


سلام
جالبه، هدف منم همین رشته هست... (:
ببینید تو چه تو ریاضی چه تو تجربی باید تراز کل تون زیر 10500 باشه تا برای مصاحبش دعوت بشید.
یعنی رتبه کشوری باید سه رقمی باشه برای دعوت به مصاحبه
تازه بعد دعوت شدن معلومم نیس مصاحبه قبول بشی...
با توجه به اطلاعاتی که من از سایت کانون دستگیرم شد، اگه ریاضی باشید باید کف رتبه کشوری حدود 400 500 باشه...برای تجربی هم 600 - 700 ... 
جفتش سخته خب... از این نظر نمیشه تصمیمی گرفت
ولی شما باید ببینی اگه این رشته قبول نشدی چی؟ اون موقع ترجیح میدی بری رشته های ریاضی یا تجربی؟
خب دروس این رشته(بیوتک) ترکیبی از دروس مهندسی و علوم پایه هست
اگه به مهندسی علاقتون بیشتره...طبیعتا باید کنکور ریاضی گزینه بهتری باشه براتون
اگه به علوم پایه علاقتون بیشتره...اون موقع جفتش میشه! البته اگه به علوم زیستی علاقمند تر باشید تجربی انتخاب بهتریه

----------


## Htp11

> سلام
> جالبه، هدف منم همین رشته هست... (:
> ببینید تو چه تو ریاضی چه تو تجربی باید تراز کل تون زیر 10500 باشه تا برای مصاحبش دعوت بشید.
> یعنی رتبه کشوری باید سه رقمی باشه برای دعوت به مصاحبه
> تازه بعد دعوت شدن معلومم نیس مصاحبه قبول بشی...
> با توجه به اطلاعاتی که من از سایت کانون دستگیرم شد، اگه ریاضی باشید باید کف رتبه کشوری حدود 400 500 باشه...برای تجربی هم 600 - 700 ... 
> جفتش سخته خب... از این نظر نمیشه تصمیمی گرفت
> ولی شما باید ببینی اگه این رشته قبول نشدی چی؟ اون موقع ترجیح میدی بری رشته های ریاضی یا تجربی؟
> خب دروس این رشته(بیوتک) ترکیبی از دروس مهندسی و علوم پایه هست
> ...


تا جایی که میتونم تلاشمو میذارم که قبول شم ولی اگه هم نشدم میخوام پزشکی یا دندون بخونم (البته اونم از روی اجبار)
چون خیلی وقته زیست نخوندم، میونه خودم با زیست خوب نیست
ولی درکل فک کنم همین تجربی رو باید بخونم

----------


## Htp11

> چارت دانشگاهی رشته ات رو نگاه کن.ببین تعداد واحدهایی که مربوط به زیست و شیمی هستش بیشتره یا ریاضی و فیزیک.اگه زیست و شیمی بیشترداشتی از طریق تجربی اقدام کن.اگه نه کنکور ریاضی-فیزیک رو بده.چون مهمه که هشت-ده سالی که تو دانشگاه قراره صرف خوندن رشته کنی پایه ات تو دروس اصلیش قوی باشه.
> راستی احتمالا اینو بدونی که تو رشته های دکترای پیوسته معدل قابل قبول هر ترم ۱۵ به بالا و نمره قبولی هر درست هم باید ۱۲ به بالا باسه.


بله دوره اول که معادل کارشناسی هست، معدل قابل قبول 15
دوره دوم که معادل کارشناسی ارشد هست، معدل قابل قبول 16

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام 
> بچه ها من یکی دو سال از درس دور بودم و الان تصمیم گرفتم واسه کنکور 1401 بخونم
> میخوام رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی قبول بشم (میدونم کارم سخته).
> حالا بنظرتون رشته تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟ دلیلتون چیه؟
> رشته خودم تجربی بوده، میونه خودم با ریاضی خوبه
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید


تجربی

----------


## Htp11

> تجربی


دلیل؟

----------


## Aliva00

> سلام 
> بچه ها من یکی دو سال از درس دور بودم و الان تصمیم گرفتم واسه کنکور 1401 بخونم
> میخوام رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی قبول بشم (میدونم کارم سخته).
> حالا بنظرتون رشته تجربی کنکور بدم یا ریاضی؟ دلیلتون چیه؟
> رشته خودم تجربی بوده، میونه خودم با ریاضی خوبه
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید


خودت می‌دونی که خیلی سخته بیشتر از طریق المپیاد جذب این رشته میشن و دقیق نمی‌دونم که چقدر از کنکور جذب میشه و سهم ریاضی و تجربی هر کدوم چقدر ولی قطعا باید دو رقمی باشی چون خیلی خیلی کم میگیرن درساشم تلفیقی از این دو تاس با توجه به اینکه رقابت در رشته تجربی خیلی زیاده و شما از زیست دور بودین به نظرم برید ریاضی

----------


## thanks god

*ده بیس سی چل کن :/*

----------


## Fawzi

> دلیل؟


بجای گشتن دنبال دلایل 
با همونی ک اوکی تری کنکور بده 
گفتم تجربی چون درساشو خوندی و رشته خودت بوده و واست راحتره 
بازم تصمیم خودته

----------


## AmirMorningstar

سلام. برو سایت قلمچی و کارنامه های قبولی این رشته رو از نظر رتبه و درصد در کنکور ریاضی و تجربی مقایسه کن ببین کدوم واست راحت نره.
مثلا این دو نفر کنکور ۹۸ و منطقه ۳ بودن:


در ضمن باید توانایی های خودتم در نظر بگیری. (مثلا زیستت قوی تره یا ریاضی و فیزیک)

----------


## Htp11

> بجای گشتن دنبال دلایل 
> با همونی ک اوکی تری کنکور بده 
> گفتم تجربی چون درساشو خوندی و رشته خودت بوده و واست راحتره 
> بازم تصمیم خودته


یه موضوع دیگه هم اینه که اگه یه درصد هم بیوتک نشد، میشه پزشکی و دندون رفت

----------


## Htp11

> سلام. برو سایت قلمچی و کارنامه های قبولی این رشته رو از نظر رتبه و درصد در کنکور ریاضی و تجربی مقایسه کن ببین کدوم واست راحت نره.
> مثلا این دو نفر کنکور ۹۸ و منطقه ۳ بودن:
> 
> 
> در ضمن باید توانایی های خودتم در نظر بگیری. (مثلا زیستت قوی تره یا ریاضی و فیزیک)



والا قبلا زیستم خوب بود ولی وسواسی بودم
ریاضی و فیزیک رو هم علاقه دارم ولی هندسه اصلا
با این اوصاف تجربی منطقی تره نه؟

----------


## Htp11

> خودت می‌دونی که خیلی سخته بیشتر از طریق المپیاد جذب این رشته میشن و دقیق نمی‌دونم که چقدر از کنکور جذب میشه و سهم ریاضی و تجربی هر کدوم چقدر ولی قطعا باید دو رقمی باشی چون خیلی خیلی کم میگیرن درساشم تلفیقی از این دو تاس با توجه به اینکه رقابت در رشته تجربی خیلی زیاده و شما از زیست دور بودین به نظرم برید ریاضی


آره هفت خان رستمه قشنگ

----------


## _POORYA_

*هدفت از بیوتک رفته یا چی؟
خب بیوتک هم نشد میتونی بری کامپ ریاضی فیزیک ایناهم برای رفتن خوبن تو ریاضی*

----------


## Fawzi

> یه موضوع دیگه هم اینه که اگه یه درصد هم بیوتک نشد، میشه پزشکی و دندون رفت


درود 
دقیقا

----------


## Htp11

> *هدفت از بیوتک رفته یا چی؟
> خب بیوتک هم نشد میتونی بری کامپ ریاضی فیزیک ایناهم برای رفتن خوبن تو ریاضی*


هدفم بیشتر ماهیت این رشتس 
گاهی فک میکنم این رشته با این شرایط تحصیلی رو برای من ساختن  :Yahoo (1): 
اینکه علوم بین رشته ای مختلف میخونی و علاوه بر اون زبان و برنامه نویسی هم باید در حد خوب یاد بگیری
درضمن فقط یازده نفر همکلاسی باشی و همشون نخبه

----------


## Saudade

> هدفم بیشتر ماهیت این رشتس 
> گاهی فک میکنم این رشته با این شرایط تحصیلی رو برای من ساختن 
> اینکه علوم بین رشته ای مختلف میخونی و علاوه بر اون زبان و برنامه نویسی هم باید در حد خوب یاد بگیری
> درضمن فقط یازده نفر همکلاسی باشی و همشون نخبه


رشته هایی مثل زیست سلولی مولکولی یا زیست فناوری واحد های درسیشون خیلی مشابه این رشته(بیوتک) هست.اونم میتونه انتخاب خوبی باشه.

----------


## Htp11

> رشته هایی مثل زیست سلولی مولکولی یا زیست فناوری واحد های درسیشون خیلی مشابه این رشته(بیوتک) هست.اونم میتونه انتخاب خوبی باشه.


بله ولی هیچکدوم شرایطش با دکترای پیوسته قابل مقایسه نیست

----------


## Saudade

> بله ولی هیچکدوم شرایطش با دکترای پیوسته قابل مقایسه نیست


اون که بله 
ولی نمونه های موفق تو این رشته ها تو دانشگاهای خوب کم نبوده
باز هرجور صلاحه...ایشالا همون بیوتک رو میارید

----------


## Htp11

> اون که بله 
> ولی نمونه های موفق تو این رشته ها تو دانشگاهای خوب کم نبوده
> باز هرجور صلاحه...ایشالا همون بیوتک رو میارید


بله همینطوره.
انشاالله هرکی مستحقه به هدفش برسه علی الخصوص شما

----------


## _POORYA_

> هدفم بیشتر ماهیت این رشتس 
> گاهی فک میکنم این رشته با این شرایط تحصیلی رو برای من ساختن 
> اینکه علوم بین رشته ای مختلف میخونی و علاوه بر اون زبان و برنامه نویسی هم باید در حد خوب یاد بگیری
> درضمن فقط یازده نفر همکلاسی باشی و همشون نخبه


*خب پس بنظرم تجربی بده
اگر هم دکتری پیوسته رو نیاوردی برو لیسانسش و بعد اپلای کن*

----------


## Khali

فرقی نداره جاده چالوس و راه قم
من مستیم که خوش داره رانندگی کنه

----------

